# Video files



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

So, I took some video with my Blackberry, I can view them on the device, but can't on my laptop. Windows Media Player won't recognize the 3GP extension.

Can't find any help on the Microsoft website. Don't want to manipulate in any way. I just want something to change the file format to something that media player can play.

Why can't companies make stuff that works with other stuff, instead of making us jump through hoops just to watch a 45 second video of the grandkids? :******:

huntin1


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I am a fan of media player, but it has its limits.

There are other free players out there that can play many more formats.

You may want to try this:

http://download.cnet.com/3GP-Player-200 ... 99855.html

There may be a codec that you can install that will let Windows Media Player play 3gp files, but I would rather try a different player.

I do not know if the VLC player will play 3gp files, but I like it as it will play pretty much everything.

http://www.videolan.org/

Hope that helps,

Robert


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks Robert, I'll try one of those players. I like media player because it's handy and I know how to use it. Something about old dogs and new tricks. :lol:

Again, Thanks, I'll let you know if it works.

huntin1


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I downloaded both. The 3GP player from cNet works, so I can view the files. Not sure yet if the other one works, haven't tried it yet, it is supposed to be able to convert files too. If it will recognize the 3GP files maybe I can use it to convert them to AVI or WMV.

Thanks Robert, you made my day.

huntin1


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I am glad I could help, sir.

You made MY day.

Robert


----------

